# Need advice for getting in shape



## Pharaoh19XX (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm looking for some advice... First off I am 5'6 and 120 pounds. I seriously want to get into shape for BUD/s or SFAS and was wondering what I should do to help build strength and endurance... I was wondering if doing something like MMA and Yoga on most days would help or am I going about it all wrong? What do you guys think is the best way to I should go about reaching my goals?


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Jun 5, 2014)

Might want to set your sights on one goal in specific because they have a few different requirements, physically speaking. Also it might help if you tried first to tackle the APFT or PFT for NSW stuff and see where you are as a baseline.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2014)

It's a shame that there are not a number of threads on the board about this very topic, or even a book or two written about it.   Yep, a damn shame.  Of course you may want to actually enlist in one of the 4 services and complete boot-camp first, but I tend to be a stickler for the details.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 5, 2014)

Pharaoh19XX said:


> I'm looking for some advice... First off I am 5'6 and 120 pounds. I seriously want to get into shape for BUD/s or SFAS and was wondering what I should do to help build strength and endurance... I was wondering if doing something like MMA and Yoga on most days would help or am I going about it all wrong? What do you guys think is the best way to I should go about reaching my goals?


:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

Use. The. Search. Function.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 5, 2014)

Finish high school!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 5, 2014)

Jesus dude, your are 5'6 and 120 pounds?  I'm 5'7 and a very solid 180...you need to put some mass on my boy, I know what we Marines carried around in our packs for "fun", your're going to end up with a whole hell of a lot more than that in any SF training you attempt to accomplish.


----------



## reed11b (Jun 6, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Jesus dude, your are 5'6 and 120 pounds?  I'm 5'7 and a very solid 180...you need to put some mass on my boy, I know what we Marines carried around in our packs for "fun", your going to end up with a whole hell of a lot more than that is any SF training you attempt to accomplish.


I weighed 120lbs  at 5'8".  There were guys smaller than me that passed RIP. Yeah mass is nice but it is not a pass/fail factor.
Reed


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 6, 2014)

I was just a hair under 5'10 and 165lbs when I joined, I bounced between 180-190 until I got fucked up. I would recommend staying as light as possible for as long as possible. The knees and ankles can only hold up for so long carrying a lot of muscle and equipment.

Think about it 165-175 was where I was normally, I beefed up to 180-190, and than started wearing 45-65lbs of fighting gear, and a ruck that could be anywhere from 65-100+ lbs. All the sudden my knee hurts, my ankle hurts, etc-etc.

Stay light, your joints will last longer.

$.02


----------



## digrar (Jun 6, 2014)

You've lost 4 lb since you bought this topic up 18 months ago... Would expect most kids your age to put a few inches and a few pounds on in that time frame.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thread closed.


----------

